# New 55g - Cycling with Skirt Tetras and betta gravel



## nolaguy (Sep 2, 2010)

I filled my new 55g on Thursday night and started running the Aqua Clear 110 immediately. Saturday, I added two Skirt Tetras that have been living in my pond (with 4 more tetras, a koi, a goldie, and a pleco). The tetras were rescued from being flushed alive, and I had no other choice but to put them in my pond where they have been living for the past three weeks. Eventually, I will be bringing all of the pond fish into the 55g. Originally, I didn't plan on using gravel, but today I went out and bought 40 pounds of river rock gravel. After rinsing and putting in the 55g, I took a cup of gravel from my son's 2g betta tank and sprinkled that on top of the river rock. I heard that this would help the cycling. I also added a heater today (and quickly realized I need to get those magnetic holders in place of the suction cups).

I'm sure the tetras have been stressed through this whole process. The tank I rescued them from was FILTHY, then to be in a pond for 3 weeks, and now into another new environment. The two "cycler" tetras in the 55g seem to be doing good so far, although one of them seems a little less active than the other and spends a lot of time hanging at the back bottom corner of the tank. Other times he'll swim around normally. They've been in the aquarium for 24 hours, and I'm kind of expecting a 50/50 chance of surviving for these two tetras.

At this point, I don't know if I can really change anything that I've done, but I'd love to get some feedback on what I may have done wrong (or right) so far, and what I can expect over the next few days. Here are a few pics of my fish and aquarium so far:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would add some furniture in there for them to duck behind and get out of the light so to speak, if they wanted to. Keep the lights off as much as you can for the first few days until they feel a little more comfortable.

Get an API master test kit so that you can track your tanks progress through the cycle. Doing it with two fish only in a 55g will take a long time. 7-8 would be better, but you may not want to risk more fish. Just don't put a goldfish or koi in there. Don't add any chemicals whatsoever during the cycle. It will only stall it. Check for ammonia daily and after about a week, start testing for nitrites. Be patient.


----------



## nolaguy (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I grabbed 3 more tetras from my pond bringing the number of Skirt Tetras to 5. There is still one more in the pond, but I can't seem to net him. My plan was to bring the koi and goldfish in once the tank has cycled, but if it takes too long I may just leave them in the pond for the winter. So, I still have at least one more tetra and the pleco to bring inside.

I went out today, and bought a background and a nice big castle for the tetras to take over. I haven't even bought a light yet, but probably will buy one this week when I go to buy my master test kit.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd say if they survived this long they might just be ok, if they were not strong little fellows they would not have made it so far. Having a school will help them not to be so timid, I'd put some pants, wood or rock in there for them to hide though, like that they will swim around more.


----------

